
How to Pick Music for People on LSD, from a Scientist Whose Job That Is - pmoriarty
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-to-pick-music-for-people-on-lsd-from-a-scientist-whose-job-that-is
======
pmoriarty
Erik Davis also interviewed[1] Bill Richards[2], a psychedelic researcher at
Johns Hopkins, about this subject.

[1] - [https://expandingmind.podbean.com/e/expanding-
mind-%e2%80%93...](https://expandingmind.podbean.com/e/expanding-
mind-%e2%80%93-psychedelics-and-religion-%e2%80%93-121715/)

[2] -
[https://erowid.org/culture/characters/richards_bill/](https://erowid.org/culture/characters/richards_bill/)

